# Big people words



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

The former kindergartners were trying to become accustomed to first grade. 

The biggest hurdle they faced was that the teacher insisted on no baby talk. "You need to use 'big people' words," she'd always remind them. 

She asked Lynnie what she had done over the weekend. 

"I went to visit my Nana." 

"No, you went to visit your GRANDMOTHER. Remember, use big people words." 

She then asked mOOse what he had done. 

"I took a ride on a choo-choo," he said "No, you took a ride on a TRAIN, use big people words!" 

She then asked Jack what he had done. 

"I read a book," he replied. 

"That's wonderful," the teacher said. "And what book did you read?" 

Jack thought about it, then puffed out his chest with great pride and said, "Winnie the ****."


----------

